# DCA Getting a Ben's Chili Bowl!



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 17, 2013)

From this article in The Washington Post:



> Passengers traveling through Reagan National Airport will be able to get their half-smoke fix.
> 
> The D.C. institution – a favorite of Bill Cosby and President Barack Obama, will open its sixth outlet in the region in Terminal B, airport officials are expected to announce Wednesday.


And



> The addition of Ben’s is part of an aggressive push by airport officials to revamp concession offerings at both Reagan National and Washington Dulles International airports. Along with passenger and airline fees, concessions are a major source of income for the Metropolitan Washington Airports Authority, which oversees operations at both airports.


It sounds like Ben's will open Spring, 2014. While I am happy that the food at DCA should improve, I'm a little worried about umm... shall we say 'air quality' on longer flights out of Terminal B!  

*********************************​

This reminds me of when I went to check out the *just* opened, brand spanking new terminal at DCA a number of years back. At the time of opening a Victoria's Secret was in the Main Hall, which I thought seemed a bit odd. I mean what are you going to do, buy underwear for your wife or girlfriend when you pick them up at the airport? :blink: I always thought flowers were the way to go myself. 

After walking up and down the Main Hall I was walking back towards Metro when a male pilot and male co-pilot were walking by Victoria's Secret about the same time as me. The terminal had truly been open a day or two, and I suspect it was their first time, or one of their first times in the new terminal. Without missing a beat, the pilot turns to the copilot and says: "Victoria's Secret!?! I need to stop and see if my order is in!"   I looked over at him with what I'm sure was a look of surprise. He had the biggest grin on his face. :giggle: Obviously he thought the store was as misplaced as I did. The store did not stay open very long before it disappeared, BTW. :lol:


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 17, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> It sounds like Ben's will open Spring, 2014. While I am happy that the food at DCA should improve, I'm a little worried about umm... shall we say 'air quality' on longer flights out of Terminal B!


Probably won't make too much difference, since the 'air quality' is already foul with the hot air from the politicians that frequent flights from DCA


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 17, 2013)

Airport versions of iconic local restaurants are never as good as the real thing.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 17, 2013)

MikefromCrete said:


> Airport versions of iconic local restaurants are never as good as the real thing.


True this!  Lots of Tourists and people not familiar with the Original Places never get to know True Pig Outs @ these Great Joints!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 17, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> *********************************​
> 
> This reminds me of when I went to check out the *just* opened, brand spanking new terminal at DCA a number of years back. At the time of opening a Victoria's Secret was in the Main Hall, which I thought seemed a bit odd. I mean what are you going to do, buy underwear for your wife or girlfriend when you pick them up at the airport? :blink: I always thought flowers were the way to go myself.
> 
> After walking up and down the Main Hall I was walking back towards Metro when a male pilot and male co-pilot were walking by Victoria's Secret about the same time as me. The terminal had truly been open a day or two, and I suspect it was their first time, or one of their first times in the new terminal. Without missing a beat, the pilot turns to the copilot and says: "Victoria's Secret!?! I need to stop and see if my order is in!"   I looked over at him with what I'm sure was a look of surprise. He had the biggest grin on his face. :giggle: Obviously he thought the store was as misplaced as I did. The store did not stay open very long before it disappeared, BTW. :lol:


Unfortunately there are too many of these kind of Stores in Union Station the Mall! :giggle:


----------

